# Gestone or lubion?



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi ladies,

I've asked my clinic for injectable progesterone this time, following two MCs. They've offred me Lubion as it doesn't have to be injected into the bum!  

It's more expensive, which is ok. But what is the difference apart from that? If I have immune issues will the Lubion help in the same way that the gestone would?

Thank you x


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Hi not sure i will be helping here, but I am using  IM Gestone in my bum and I find it really painful and the lumps on my bum are sore. With my son I had Vaginal progesterone but it severely irritated a bowel condition I have and made me quite unwell for the 12 weeks I took it. so my reason for having gestone is different than yours, my clinic didn't suggest anything else. I just went with it!! from a bowel point of view loads better, but  i do have a sore lumpy butt!!  

if there was an alternative I would go with that. The best place to ask is your clinic about the difference. especially if your paying for it too, I know my gemstone costs £9 a shot even before you include syringes etc.

Good Luck, cx


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks Caan. The Lubion is £10 and the gestone is £6. But the Lubion apparently hurts less and is easier to inject as you can do it in the stomach. They didn't know of any other differences   x


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

I'd Pay the £10!!   Good Luck with your cycle. Cx 

Ps i'd ask where you got your Gestone for £6 from, are you Uk? i need 100mg.But my lovely GP supplied me with £600 worth of gestone on prescription!!   only 17 gestone injections left to do!!


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks! My clinic charge £6 I'm not sure if it's supplemented. The main difference I can see is lubion is only 25mg! Gestone is 100mg so think I need to go with that x


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh and congrats on your twins! I'm having two back this time


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks! I've been brave and went for Gestone. Just want to feel I have covered all bases. xx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Not had experience with lubion but recently come to the end of 12 weeks of gestone.

It's not the nicest thing to inject but after while gets easier. I had good & bad days but mostly ok ones!!!

To help I got a warm (not hot) heat pad, mixed the vials to get the 100ml in syringe, then sat the syringe with cover over needle on heat pad for about 5 mins. (Lots of people recommend vials in bra as important bit is getting gestone to near body temp so it goes in easier)

After about 5 mins I then went & got ice cube which I held on place to inject for around 4-5 mins (or until surface felt numb)

Once my rear was suitably numbed either me or DH injected the gestone. (Initially DH did it until one night when he wasn't around and I had no choice but to do it myself. I personally preferred me doing it so after that self injected into bottom. Was never brave enough to try thigh as my rear is quite squidgy and as you need to use outer quadrant was fine just twisting slightly!!)
I was given green needles to draw up & blue (slightly thinner) to inject. When doing self injections found easier to use green as gestone can pass through needle quicker. Clinics vary in what they give you but if you get both needles might be worth try at using green to inject to see if easier for you.

Once injection in I then put the heat pad over injected area & lay sideways on top of that, on sofa, for around 15 mins. This helped me minimise bruising & by keeping area injected warm I think aided the gestone spreading out better.
On previous cycle I'd not done heat pad bit & ended up with very lumpy bottom so this definitely helped me.

Like most injections it's the not knowing how it will be/feel that's the worst part - especially since this one is famously more painful than most. Once you're actually doing them you'll quickly find a way that's not too bad & if you focus on fact that they are seen as optimal progesterone supplement to help make your IVf/ICSI a success then you quickly forget your concerns.

Hope cycle goes well for you - if anything you want to ask about gestone once you get going send me pm & I'll do what I can to help. (There's few YouTube videos of people doing the injection that might reassure further - mostly American but still worth watching.)


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks Fififi, that's so useful! It's going to be a few weeks til my first injection, but I may be back for more advice. I think I'll get DH to do them, and like you don't think I could face the thigh!


----------

